
The ergonomic mouse that saved my wrist - aminozuur
https://eftegarie.com/the-ergonomic-mouse-that-saved-my-wrist/
======
gnicholas
I developed wrist pain when I was working as a corporate lawyer. Instead of a
mouse, I then tried trackballs large and small, and then someone suggested an
Evoluent vertical mouse. Within a few days, my wrist pain was gone. I used it
for years, until I left the firm.

I am no longer a lawyer and now use an Apple trackpad. If I started developing
problems again, I would get an Evoluent mouse for sure.

------
city41
I've never used that particular mouse, but $110 seems steep to me. $40 used
seems pretty reasonable though. Fwiw I got a $25 ergonomic mouse off Amazon
that has served me well for two years now.

I agree with the article though, it works great and no wrist pain at all. I
even game with it.

